# BMW to add some more "M"uscle!



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

From Autoweek :yikes: 

(08:30 July 29, 2003)
BMW puts emphasis on M division with upcoming new model blitz 


By GREG KABLE 

BMW’s M division will launch an unprecedented new model blitz over the next four years.

In a strategy aimed squarely at Mercedes-Benz’s AMG performance offshoot, the German carmaker plans V8-powered M3 and M4 models, as well as V10-powered M5 and M6 models. 

The M cars will join the BMW lineup by 2007. 

Besides effectively doubling the M-car lineup, the wider M line brings the future range into line with BMW’s new naming system in which sedans and wagons carry odd numbers and coupes and convertibles get even numbers. 

Also in the pipeline, although not yet approved for production, is a series of lightweight Coupe Sport Leichtgewicht (CSL) specials that takes advantage 
of BMW’s growing expertise in carbon fiber construction—technology that has flowed directly from its involvement in Formula One with Williams. CSL models will come in M4 and M6 coupe form only, with even more powerful V8 and V10 engines than standard M cars.


Yeah, baby!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2003)

I am eagerly awaiting confirmation of the M3 (4-door) in the US. A Touring would be awesome. Granted, I probably could not afford/justify the cost of one if it did come.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> I am eagerly awaiting confirmation of the M3 (4-door) in the US. A Touring would be awesome. Granted, I probably could not afford/justify the cost of one if it did come.


 We will find ways. 

Honestly, though, the idea of an M1/M2 more appealing to me...and wasn't mentioned in that clipping.


----------

